# Lure Coursing



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

So this weekend we had the opportunity to do a course at a festival we went to for a $7 donation. My dogs were naturals at it although Brody wouldn't run unless my foster dog Charlotte ran with him. Thought I would share some pictures


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Awesome. I'd love to try this with Misty. Although she isn't a breed that normally lure courses I think she would have a blast because it involves two of her favorite things 1) Running 2)Chasing a small furry thing. 

Your dogs look amazing!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Very cool! I never saw the Lure course going through agility equipment. What a blast, I bet your dog really enjoyed it. Carsten got to run the Lure Course at a Boxer Rescue and he loved it. Sadly it was too hot to do it a second time when he understood what he was supposed to do. First time out, he was a little clueless but he still loved it. There is a video of him on Youtube somewhere.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I did a lure coursing fun thing at a wine festival back in the summer with BB. She loved it, was the first dog in the line to actually go after the "rabbit". Gave the crowd a show. I hope to train her to do this, and maybe a couple of my bulldogs (there are already about 4-5 bullies with their CA title).


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

My dogs aren't typical lure coursing breeds either (aussie mix and some sort of big white mutt) however they finished in less time than many of the sighthounds that attempted it! They finished in 22.38 seconds when most dogs were around 25-27 seconds! 

The agility equipment was an interesting addition and threw off many of the dogs. They would jump over the orange barriers and go around when they got to the hoop so I was very proud that my dogs actually went through it! There was a broad jump at the beginning of the course and the hoop at the end. 

Also, it's hard to believe but the black dog (Charlotte) is TEN YEARS OLD and has never been in a home for longer than 14 months  The more I think about it, the more I am inclined to let her live out her golden years in my home.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

This looks like so much fun! How awesome. I hope I get to try it someday. 

And Lindbert... really? That means Charlotte has had what, 8 different homes? How incredibly sad. I hope that one day I can provide a home for senior dogs who deserve to feel loved and cared for and for them to know what it feels like to not be abandoned. It makes me so sad. I hope she finds a home where someone actually promises (and keeps that promise) to love her forever. Bless you for fostering her.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Very cool.

I've been dying to give this a try with the girls. Though I'm pretty sure Kaki would've taken the least intelligent route through that jump.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I haven't seen it with equipment either, that's pretty cool! Around here the only place I've found that does it is like "no no, you MUST have a sighthound, no others are allowed". I know Nali would be excellent at it. She's caught a real rabbit and always goes nuts when critters run. Heck she even chases the helicopters that go over us at the dog beach (right next to a military base so they fly LOW going in to land). I would love to do it with her.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

+two said:


> This looks like so much fun! How awesome. I hope I get to try it someday.
> 
> And Lindbert... really? That means Charlotte has had what, 8 different homes? How incredibly sad. I hope that one day I can provide a home for senior dogs who deserve to feel loved and cared for and for them to know what it feels like to not be abandoned. It makes me so sad. I hope she finds a home where someone actually promises (and keeps that promise) to love her forever. Bless you for fostering her.


At last count she's up to 6 adoptions and 5 foster placements. This is my third time fostering her since November. I do have to place some of the blame on the rescue because it seems like they're allowing the wrong homes to take her. So many people are thinking older dog=calm couch potato but she needs a LOT of exercise and mental stimulation to be happy. If left to her own devices she will find some way to occupy herself and that usually means destroying something if she's not crated or nuisance barking if crated. So far she's been a perfect angel here and my husband agreed that if she doesn't find a home by Christmas, she's ours forever.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Sibe said:


> I haven't seen it with equipment either, that's pretty cool! Around here the only place I've found that does it is like "no no, you MUST have a sighthound, no others are allowed". I know Nali would be excellent at it. She's caught a real rabbit and always goes nuts when critters run. .


Per both AKC and ASFA - and now the UKC as well - lure coursing is breed-specific in terms of official trials. So when a coursing club holds an official sanctioned trial, they DO have to stick to the rules.

However, some coursing clubs have held all-breed fun runs - with different formats - for many years. Sometimes they are held after an official trial is completed, but often they are held as separate events. That's how we used to course our 'running dog' until he went into semi-retirement. 

The AKC also has a new event called Coursing Ability Test. It's open to all breeds, including mixed breeds, so long as they have an AKC registration. A lot of the coursing clubs are starting to put these on their calendars. The UKC- which just started up its lure coursing - has a similar program as well. If we were still actively coursing, we'd probably be doing that. 



Sibe said:


> Heck she even chases the helicopters that go over us at the dog beach (right next to a military base so they fly LOW going in to land). I would love to do it with her.


Actual lure coursing - the kind you do at a sanctioned trial - does require some training as well as a conditioning program, because the course can be quite challenging. Realize that in a coursing trial, the dogs are being judged by multiple judges who are observing the whole course, and there is a point score based on specific criteria. A dog in poor condition will not do well and may actually injure itself. 

But many dogs love to just chase moving prey and that's what a fun meet is all about.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks like fun.

I had the opportunity to go to a lure coursing day at a winery this past summer, but wasn't able to make it. I'd really like to try it in the future.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Poly said:


> Per both AKC and ASFA - and now the UKC as well - lure coursing is breed-specific in terms of official trials. So when a coursing club holds an official sanctioned trial, they DO have to stick to the rules.
> 
> However, some coursing clubs have held all-breed fun runs - with different formats - for many years. Sometimes they are held after an official trial is completed, but often they are held as separate events. That's how we used to course our 'running dog' until he went into semi-retirement.
> 
> ...


I would love to try a fun run with Misty. I think she would be good at and I think she would enjoy it. I don't think it would be a serious thing for us but I bet she would love to actually get to chase the small fluffy thing she never gets to. I bet she would think she had gone to heaven for an afternoon.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

I will definitely do this again with them. I really think they thought they went to doggie heaven when they were allowed to chase the furry thing and run as fast as they can! I just looked into the coursing ability test and there are no events in my area yet. If it was available, I would definitely do it.


----------



## Dezzoi (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome! I really want to go to a lure coursing event with my borzoi.
We had one here, but he was denied entry. It was for all dogs EXCEPT sighthounds. I was crushed! 
But, one day...one day!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Since last replying, I've actually found a club here that does all breed lure coursing- and their next event is less than 2 miles from my house! I'm so excited!!


----------

